# New toy



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

After looking around here for a little while i figured i would post up my new toy. Its a 2005 rhino 660, 27" mud trax,HID'S,just finished snorkeling it. Ive got a few more pics just have to post them up.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool! & welcome!


----------



## rosenj87 (May 5, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

